# White Point Beach Resort reopening tomorrow!



## Bib (Nov 6, 2012)

After a devestating fire destroyed the main lodge one year ago, White Point Beach Resort is back and better than ever and ready to start accepting guests beginning tomorrow. The rebuild began back in April and here we are with an unbelievable new lodge 6 days before the anniversary of the fire. Can't wait to get down and check it out. Here's a link to the resort, there's a great picture of the lodge on the homepage.  Www.whitepoint.com


----------



## sfwilshire (Nov 7, 2012)

This was one of our favorite exchanges. I look forward to going back someday.

Sheila


----------



## Egret1986 (Sep 18, 2015)

*Very excited to have found an exchange for next July at White Point*

I'm hearing and reading nothing but great things about this place.  :whoopie:


----------



## sfwilshire (Sep 21, 2015)

Egret1986 said:


> I'm hearing and reading nothing but great things about this place.  :whoopie:



What are your dates? Just wondering if my OGS missed it.

Thanks.


----------



## Egret1986 (Sep 21, 2015)

*RCI Points for July 16-23.  I checked Weeks before I committed.*



sfwilshire said:


> What are your dates? Just wondering if my OGS missed it.
> 
> Thanks.



Only in Points.   I guess it was at exactly the 10-month mark.  I wasn't really looking for it, but it found me.  I'm thrilled.

I believe I've only put in one OGS during my 30+ years with RCI.  I let what I find online determine our future trips.


----------

